
Apple, it’s time to merge iOS with macOS - iKenshu
https://uxplanet.org/apple-its-time-to-merge-ios-with-macos-4f04c947c19d
======
alttab
You want me to go back to windows - don't you?

------
mailslot
That's like saying it's time for Microsoft to merge Windows and Windows
mobile. ;)

